# System coming across later this week into next week?



## havenprosnow (Sep 28, 2010)

Does anyone have any ideas about the system that will be working its way across the United States this weekend into next week. I heard that there may be a possibility of a Nor' Easter. Can you tell we haven't had any snow yet. Jonesing to pus!:yow!::realmad:


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like temps will be anywhere from 0*-32* with precipitation somewhere in the neighborhood of >1/2" all way upto 20". Bundle up cause one thing is for sure....its cold


----------



## havenprosnow (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey, you sound like a weatherman that is on our local news. Should be coming across you before it gets here. Give me some details when it hits. I have family in and around Columbus. Need to know if I need to check in on them.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Can do bud.


----------

